# [SOLVED] USB - unknown partition table

## hypoglycemic

I have a 4gb USB drive formatted to fat32 under Windows. It works fine in Windows and OS X.

I plug it in:

```
...

[ 3509.118519] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 3509.118529] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 3509.121097] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[ 3509.121577] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '012'

[ 3509.121876] usb-storage: device found at 12

[ 3509.121880] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[ 3514.122085] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     JetFlash Transcend 4GB    8.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[ 3514.122854] usb-storage: device scan complete

[ 3514.125757] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 7843840 512-byte hardware sectors: (4.01 GB/3.74 GiB)

[ 3514.126246] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[ 3514.126250] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[ 3514.126252] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 3514.128241] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 3514.128244]  sdb: unknown partition table

[ 3514.513961] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 3514.521176] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[ 3514.521375] usb 1-1: uevent
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 012: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash 110 USB 2.0 Flash Drive (2GB)

```

I am concerned that that it shows up as 2.0 GB drive and not as a 4.

I do have support in ther kernal as per the USB guide.

Any help getting this to mount would be super appreciated.Last edited by hypoglycemic on Fri Oct 16, 2009 7:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

First, you can format any device without creating a partition table first. Be it floppy, hard drive or USB stick. Is that what you did? 

Second, if you can mount it as a raw device and df tells you it's 4 GB then there is no reason to worry.

----------

## hypoglycemic

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> First, you can format any device without creating a partition table first. Be it floppy, hard drive or USB stick. Is that what you did?

 

I am pretty sure it make a partition table when I did it. To be sure I formatted it using GParted, specifically making sure to make a partition table first (msdos) then adding in a partition as fat32. Same result  :Sad: 

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Second, if you can mount it as a raw device and df tells you it's 4 GB then there is no reason to worry.

 

Gparted says its 4 so I will go with that for now.

----------

## pigeon768

 *hypoglycemic wrote:*   

> lsusb:
> 
> ```
> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash 110 USB 2.0 Flash Drive (2GB)
> ```
> ...

  Run update-usbids. It won't change anything about how the device operates, (it should already operate at 4GB) but may (or may not. don't hold your breath) update the description to something more accurate.

----------

## hypoglycemic

pigeon768: That did get the lable updated to something more accurate. Thank you.

Got the drive mounted: fdisk -l showed that it was W95 MS-DOS partition, which I did not have support for in my kernel (add in the LVM one as well just for other drives in the future) and it all works fine now.

----------

